# National Day of Slayer



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

http://www.nationaldayofslayer.org/

Never forget... the Slayer.

Who's celebrating with me? We can kick on some Bruckner before the Slayer (if it makes you feel better).


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

Conservationist said:


> http://www.nationaldayofslayer.org/
> 
> Never forget... the Slayer.
> 
> Who's celebrating with me? We can kick on some Bruckner before the Slayer (if it makes you feel better).


Slayer are a bunch of no talent hacks. They know nothing about music. I write better music in my sleep then they write when they're awake. Actually they don't "write" music. I bet you none of them can even read music.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 19, 2008)

Anti-metal silliness aside, Slayer rocks pretty hard. I shall listen to Reign In Blood to celebrate the occasion.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I watched some videos. They rock pretty fast, which to me is not the same as hard.

I'll stick with Tony Iommi. But whatever.

Enjoy.


----------



## Contrapunctus666 (Mar 22, 2009)

> They know nothing about music.


Yeah, Opeth and Meshuggah know something at least. Nevermind that their music lacks soul.



> Slayer are a bunch of no talent hacks.


Reign in Blood is almost as good as Beethoven's Fifth.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

I would say it was a lot better than Beethoven's fifth! 

Slayer!!! Rock onnn dogs!!


----------



## sam richards (Apr 8, 2009)

Contrapunctus666 said:


> Reign in Blood is almost as good as Beethoven's Fifth.


 This proves how stupid you are. Though Slayer are pretty good, don't compare Beethoven to thrash metal, ever.


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

sam richards said:


> thrash metal


Please reconsider the use of this historically inaccurate term.


----------



## Contrapunctus666 (Mar 22, 2009)

No, you can't


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

I can.


Beethoven is better then Slayer

I did.

QED


----------



## Metalheadwholovesclasical (Mar 15, 2008)

Contrapunctus666 said:


> Reign in Blood is almost as good as Beethoven's Fifth.


Slayer does not compare at all to Beethoven.

Slayer is a great band, the person who says they can't write music is naive. Slayer's music is definately music. No doubt about that.


----------



## Metalheadwholovesclasical (Mar 15, 2008)

Bach said:


> I would say it was a lot better than Beethoven's fifth!
> 
> Slayer!!! Rock onnn dogs!!


Hellz yaz d00d!


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Metalheadwholovesclasical said:


> Slayer is a great band, the person who says they can't write music is naive.


People on the internet are always looking for a way to be superior to others


----------



## ggalvao (May 27, 2009)

Where is the way to the "worst topic voting booth"?


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

ggalvao said:


> Where is the way to the "worst topic voting booth"?


Post directions to your house here!



> Celebrate the International Day of Slayer, a holiday for all metalheads and those who like Slayer! Every other culture gets its time in the spotlight so it's time for metalheads to get the same. This June 6, starting at 6 AM (get it, 6/6:6?), do no work but listen to Slayer instead.
> 
> Originally designed to mock the "National Day of Prayer," the International Day of Slayer has grown through a groundswell of public support. Slayer CDs have been mailed to the White House, politicians pressed to make the holiday legal, and finally, Slayer themselves responded with a video message of support.
> 
> ...


In the meantime, I'll be having fun with this holiday while you have fun with... well, whatever. Good luck!


----------



## Saturnus (Nov 7, 2006)

I saw them live last summer. Was awesome. 

I will be celebrating with you.


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Academics and journalists weigh in on the importance of Slayer, and whether heavy metal is a distinct culture or "subculture" here.


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Currently playing Slayer loudly. Confirm for yourself:

http://www.last.fm/user/Conservationist

People are inbound, beer is chilling (herbal supplements are dehydrating), steaks are marinating and Slayer is blasting.


----------



## sam richards (Apr 8, 2009)

I listened to Snoop Doggg on June 6. Take that, ANUS.


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

sam richards said:


> Take that, ANUS.


I love how that website drives people insane! Haha, it's great.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

WAH WAH KWAAAAAA DOROROROROR!!!!! MUASAKERIALEKQJKYLO879U654DFRTYU!QFDAaaq


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Aramis said:


> WAH WAH KWAAAAAA DOROROROROR!!!!! MUASAKERIALEKQJKYLO879U654DFRTYU!QFDAaaq


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passive_aggressive


----------



## Clancy (Mar 14, 2009)

It's ok, I think he knows what he is doing.

You can post the wiki for patronising now, or maybe the dictionary definition; wouldn't do to be repeating yourself too much, right?


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Saturnus said:


> I saw them live last summer. Was awesome.


They're touring again this summer. I think the new album is out July 7 and they're touring about that time as well.


----------

